# Solved: Thomson Speedtouch Modem, disconnects often and slows down browsing



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm working for a firm in Cyprus with about 15 Computers online.

We experience many disconnects or rebooting procedures of the modem and in general slow browsing or stucking while trying to access webpages.
The provider made a check of the telephone line and they said it's a very stable line. Further they said it's our own fault, because we connect 15 computers to a switch/router (Dlink). This switch would cause the Modem (which is a combined Modem/Router with 4 Ethernet Ports) to have interruptions and disconnections. 
If they send a technician, the service guy said, we might have to pay when they don't find a problem. They will test it with their own laptop!

I'm a little bit confused here, because we never had such a trouble before. Can this multiple switch to which all the computers connect to really cause an instability to the Thomson modem/router of the provider?

By the way, the speedtest always shows appropriate results even while browsing stucks. Can a module in the Modem be damaged? Bad firmware?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the switch is defective it could cause problems. Do you get the same problems when not using that switch?

Some modems and some routers get unstable with 'too much" traffic. I put _too much_ in quotes because there is no set amount, and it could really be putting too much of a load on them or it could be a defect in the modem or router.


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I tried a couple of small switches we had on stock and connected them to the 4 ports of the Modem/Router, in order to serve 12 computers. No reboots of the modem anymore.

I opened the the SpeedHub and found a very dusty situation there, actually pillows of dust and contacts covered by dust. Also the fan stopped working since months as I can see. Now it works again, but it seems the bearing is damaged due to high noise level. After cleaning it I'll make a new try today lunch time in order to see if I can really throw it away or if it's working properly again. 
Thank you for helping me finding the error. People here couldn't really tell me how old the device really is, so I didn't expect this to be the issue at first.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Nice detective work on your part.


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

I have another small question:

It's still working perfectly, no reboots or disconnects neither slow browsing. The old fan stopped turning again. If you blow at it it starts again. This fan only pushes hot air out. It's far away from a convection system which also blows fresh air inside. 
Would it be a big risk to remove the fan? 

It would create a bigger hole there. On the other side there's also a whole and some slots are also cut into the case cover. 
I assume this would be enough cooling since the device works properly for a long time now.

Edit:
Similar probs started again. After a restart of the machine and the fan it works properly again! I ordered a new device to be on the safe side. Might be hard to find a fan with the same specs and it's still not clear if the device itself has a permanent problem due to the overheating it went through all these weeks.
I'll use it at home for experimenting, nothing for the office anymore, LOL


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I would have advised the same action. Whatever the new switch costs it has to be "cheap" compared to having a dozen or so computers (partially) out of service with their users taking an extra coffee break. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

The reboot problem on the Speedtouch TG585v7 still persists. Spontaneously this happens several times a day. On Monday I expect a technician to come and hopefully exchange it. The Support told me they can't see any disconnects, so they expect "too much browsing" but they were open to hear all my arguments!
Yesterday I simulated a "heavy load" - situation. I downloaded the ubuntu linux version on 12 computers simultaneously, while having Outlook open and also internet explorer or also skype active. 
And funny, funny, funny, the modem didn't crash. More than 40 minutes I ran this test. I documented the uptime of the DSL-connection. Such a situation is extreme, it would never happen under normal circumstances.

Do you think this test has something to say?
In my eyes it shows that the modem just reboots without a predictable reason.

These Thomson Modems are the worst of all, but our provider uses them. I hope we'll get one with different firmware or a complete different model.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

FWIW I agree with you--it sounds like a random defect in the modem/router. Certainly can't be too much load given that stress test you just gave it.

My (old, inexpensive, Belkin) router exhibits similar symptoms. Suddenly I cannot load any web pages, but I still have internet access (e.g., can ping yahoo.com). I reset or power cycle the router and it's OK again. Sometimes it will happen two days in a row, sometimes it will go weeks between incidents. Not yet frequent enough for me to replace it. The router is off overnight, so every day it gets a fresh start.


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

For the people who own a SpeedTouch 585 Software Release 6.1.0.5:

I think I figured out the problem for the spontaneous crashes.
In System Configuration turn off Web Browsing Interception. 

We have an uptime of almost 2 Days, now. This is very unusual! It seems to me that this setting was responsible for the reboots under much load.

Regards,
Andreas


----------

